# Toc Colors



## Ed Minas (Sep 29, 2017)

I think it would interesting to start a discussion about bicycle colors. Most TOC bikes I have seen have been black, deep maroon, or in the case of the Stearns Yellow Fellow yellow. What other original colors you seen?  There isn't much information on the internet about the subject, There is some discussion on earily car colors, but not bicycles which of course preceded most cars. Have there ever been any articles or cabe discussion on colors?
Post your early bikes if their orginal color was anything other than black.


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 29, 2017)

Here's one I used to own. It was a Tarracotta color.


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 29, 2017)

W


gtdohn said:


> Here's one I used to own. It was a Tarracotta color.




Awesome who was the manufacture?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 29, 2017)

It was an 1896 Eclipse


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2017)

You could order the Miami Racycle in just about any color. You just had to provide a search of cloth in the color you wanted, pay a couple extra dollars, and give them three additional weeks for delivery. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 30, 2017)

Columbia green...


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> You could order the Miami Racycle in just about any color. You just had to provide a search of cloth in the color you wanted, pay a couple extra dollars, and give them three additional weeks for delivery. V/r Shawn




That is interesting.  Some of the paint research that I looked at mention that paint  colors were difficult to do on bikes due to the pigment they had available at the time.  They must have figured it out. Would love to see a custom colored Racycle.


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 30, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Columbia green...



 Any samples of the Columbia green?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 30, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> That is interesting.  Some of the paint research that I looked at mention that paint  colors were difficult to do on bikes due to the pigment they had available at the time.  They must have figured it out. Would love to see a custom colored Racycle.



Here you go Ed.
said to be un-restored:


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 30, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> Here you go Ed.
> said to be un-restored:
> View attachment 684503



That's from the Blue Nelson collection.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 30, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> Any samples of the Columbia green?




Here's one....


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 30, 2017)

1895ish Racycle "red" with Kelly bars, white walls, wood grips and rims. I think it was the way it was over 100 years ago.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 30, 2017)

From 1899 bicycle trade supply catalog.
Click to zoom


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes, there has been a CABE discussion about toc colours. I started this thread:
*Let's see pics of original paint toc bikes that are not black*
Check it out.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 1, 2017)

Quaker Bicycles (1896-1899) - All 1896 models were black. 1898 catalog lists colors as "Standard Quaker Tan", black, Brewster green and maroon depending on model and options.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 2, 2017)

Fat Tire Trader posted this page as part of his scanned cat...... Interesting


----------



## Ed Minas (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow this is fascinating.  Thank you to all who replied.  It is amazing to see the paint samples and painting information from "Neal's enamel.  Cabers Rock


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2018)

Canary Special 1901


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 26, 2018)

I should got this one, 1898 Eagle green
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-1898-eagle-project.122493/#post-818491


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2018)

From Balloontyre - Cool Colors


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2018)

Also note that Kelly bars were finished in black as well as nickel. For cycle shows of the day there were a few plated in gold.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Wolff & Co. bicycles 1899 salamander finish.....






Manson Cycles 1899















Adlake Finish 1899 - Ivory White





Adlake Finish 1899 Brewster Green


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 27, 2018)

National Cycle Mfg. Co......

Does anyone have pictures of"National Blue" enamel?
and those "Aluminium with blue stripe" rims?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Toledo finish 1899


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 27, 2018)

Under the badge, the green is brighter and not as dark as you see here.
I've read that in the very early years, auto-painting with spray guns was not always used.
It was enamel of some kind and was brushed on and in between they use thinners. Several coats were applied.
It was a very slow process until the assembly lines and spray paint became the way of processing more with less time.

On youtube I saw a '40s video of bicycle frames being dipped in large vats of paint and then "baked" in some kind of ovens of sorts to dry.
The striping on the frames were hand painted.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

1899 Yale finish.... Black, Yale Blue, Green, Tan, Maroon.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Patee finish's 1899 - Note the Orange racer. Black, Green. Maroon.... & Orange.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Spalding patent - finish... 1899


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 744140 View attachment 744141 National Cycle Mfg. Co......
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of"National Blue" enamel?
> and those "Aluminium with blue stripe" rims?



I have an original blue National which I believe is posted here somewhere. I can post again as I have a new picture with the badge removed and you can see the original blue after I polished it lightly.
I’m also restoring another National with the aluminum colored rims and blue center stripe. Not quite done yet for those pictures though.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Colors & options 1899..... Various Mfg's.



 

______________



 


 


 
___________


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 27, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I have an original blue National which I believe is posted here somewhere. I can post again as I have a new picture with the badge removed and you can see the original blue after I polished it lightly.
> I’m also restoring another National with the aluminum colored rims and blue center stripe. Not quite done yet for those pictures though.



Would love to see the under badge colour.
And the new machine too, when it's done.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 27, 2018)

Wasn't there also a thread started recently dedicated to pictures of painted TOC bikes?


----------



## Rambler (Jan 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 744140 View attachment 744141 National Cycle Mfg. Co......
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of"National Blue" enamel?
> and those "Aluminium with blue stripe" rims?




You can see samples of two different shades of National Blue in the lower right of the below photo from an earlier post discussion about National Cycle of Bay City.

I have a National with teaque rims with blue stripe and another with black rims with red stripe but not the silver with blue stripe combination to show you. Basically the rim would be silver with a blue stripe of approximately 1/2" wide down the center covering the area where the spoke nipples protrude from the rim.


----------



## sam (Jan 27, 2018)

My rambler(1900) is blue and white---original colors


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

More - Colors & options 1899..... Various Mfg's.



 
_________________



 


 


 
_________________


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

These charts are interesting in that not only do you see the color options - but you see the rim, chains, saddles, tires & gearing....


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rambler said:


> You can see samples of two different shades of National Blue in the lower right of the below photo from an earlier post discussion about National Cycle of Bay City.
> 
> I have a National with teaque rims with blue stripe and another with black rims with red stripe but not the silver with blue stripe combination to show you. Basically the rim would be silver with a blue stripe of approximately 1/2" wide down the center covering the area where the spoke nipples protrude from the rim.
> 
> View attachment 744221



As you can see, when mine arrives, there ain't much paint visible!

Many thanks,
Darren.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 744227
> As you can see, when mine arrives, there ain't much paint visible!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Darren.




Darren, I sent you a PM if you would like research assistance with your National. Tyson


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

More Colors & options 1899..... Various Mfg's



 


 


 


 
____________________


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Con't - Colors & options 1899..... Various Mfg's



 


 


 


 
_________


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 28, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 744140 View attachment 744141 National Cycle Mfg. Co......
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of"National Blue" enamel?
> and those "Aluminium with blue stripe" rims?




Here's my blue National with the head badge removed and it appears to have preserved beautifully over the last 100 yrs.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 28, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Here's my blue National with the head badge removed and it appears to have preserved beautifully over the last 100 yrs.
> 
> View attachment 744931



Many thanks @corbettclassics.
That's a lovely shade of blue, I guessed it would be brighter.
I really like that.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 29, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Here's my blue National with the head badge removed and it appears to have preserved beautifully over the last 100 yrs.
> 
> View attachment 744931



Doh! 
I was so transfixed by that beautiful shade of blue yesterday that I've only just noticed the "gold decorations" as described in the catalogue description.
Cool!
Does anyone else think that the centre of the original blue paint is close to a vintage Bugatti azure blue?


----------



## Rambler (Jan 29, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Doh!
> I was so transfixed by that beautiful shade of blue yesterday that I've only just noticed the "gold decorations" as described in the catalogue description.
> Cool!
> Does anyone else think that the centre of the original blue paint is close to a vintage Bugatti azure blue?




You may be fairly close with your assessment of color. An exact replica of the National script and gold decals are available through "barracuda" here on the Cabe.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2018)

Pierce 1934 cat..... Finish


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Harking back to "National" blue,
does anybody have opinions as to whether this may be worth trying an OA bath on?
Head tube as is.....

 

Down tube, detail of where "National" transfer is situated.....

 

Never tried using it before.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks to all you have posted.  This has been very interesting and enlightening.
Cabers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 11, 2018)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 752265
> View attachment 752266



Thanks for sharing this.  It is fascinating!   So it looks like they applied enamel and then used the torch to heat it and cure it?   What a job that must have been to just get the right amount of heat and not burn the paint.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1918


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1918


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1918


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 6, 2018)

December 3, 1896 _Cycling Life_ - Patee Ad:


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2018)

I have this green ladies bike. Does anyone know the manufacturer?

 



More photos can be seen here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/1890sl.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Wcben (Oct 8, 2019)

gtdohn said:


> Here you go Ed.
> said to be un-restored:
> View attachment 684503



Yep, unrestored, yep, from Blue’s collection but, this particular bike is a Miami, oddly enough, NOT a Racycle, he also has a Racycle factory racer in French Grey and another Pacemaker in the Gun Metal Blue.


----------



## Waffenrad (Nov 4, 2019)

Here is some bold blue and silver stripe original paint.  I don't know the make; there is an unfortunate dent where the head badge was lost.  The frame has mono seat and chain stays, and a Fauber crank set.  It is otherwise typical late-TOC with oversize thin-wall tubing, internal lugs, and nickel at the fork crown, dropouts, and elsewhere.  The frame-set and cranks are original; the rest is bits and pieces.  I'd love to identify this bike.  I've ridden it on many century rides.


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 5, 2019)

1901 Monarch cushion frame, brown



1901 National racer
Little blue wheel


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 5, 2019)

Okay it’s not TOC but it’s midnight blue, pretty and 142 years old.
zoom in to see 



 1877 Coventry Machinists co. Ltd 52”


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 2, 2020)

1900 Colors.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Is it black...sure looks like black....nope...a Miami color.... merkel blue?


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 4, 2020)

Model No. 53 Crescent. Optional Olive Green.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 20, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a I believe 1901 Spalding chainless with the 2 tone paint red head tube and blue frame unfortunately it has mostly rusted off and I can get good pics of it


----------



## Waffenrad (Dec 11, 2020)

Waffenrad said:


> Here is some bold blue and silver stripe original paint.  I don't know the make; there is an unfortunate dent where the head badge was lost.  The frame has mono seat and chain stays, and a Fauber crank set.  It is otherwise typical late-TOC with oversize thin-wall tubing, internal lugs, and nickel at the fork crown, dropouts, and elsewhere.  The frame-set and cranks are original; the rest is bits and pieces.  I'd love to identify this bike.  I've ridden it on many century rides.
> 
> View attachment 1090811



I have since learned that this original blue bike is a Snell of Toledo, OH.


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 12, 2020)

Maroon was a pretty standard offering it seems... Original maroon Richmond Model B.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 13, 2020)

Beautiful. Love the color.


----------

